# Big Snowstorm On The Front Range Of The Rockies



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I go to work at 4am every morn. Turned on the TV and seen the big wall of moisture heading for the front range just as the weather people forcasted. I know better than to even leave the house on those days. 7 years of 2 daily trips to Denver in my semi truck has taught me that. Its not much fun to truck in the snow.. My boss doesnt care either. They have a driver choice policy.

My boss calls at 6 and asks if we have snow down here. I say nope. He said stay home today its snowing like the wrath up here. He again calls at 10 and said he shut the whole plant down till fri. morn. And if it does what it supposed to do just may leave it closed till after xmas.

Its all cool with me, thats what savings are for. Truck drivers only get paid when they drive. No drive, no pay. Thank god for savings and lots of vacation time!

Only thing I wish is it was about 80 out so we could go campin and ridin. Oh well... I think maybe I'll play santa claus with the wifey...









Still no snow here in the banana belt of Colorado. Its over 40* here, 20* and a blizzard 15 miles north of me..

See yall!
Carey


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Snow Storm Cripples Denver Area

Glad you decided to stay put. You might have got stuck away from home.

Your white christmas has arrived!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I work in Colorado Springs for a very large company that never closes. Needless to say I get to work on time, they send us out and 2 hours later called everyone back in, whiteout conditions cold blowing snow etc. It's unsafe to drive was the reason, my thinking was it's unsafe to be outside but we won't go there. Long story short I have the rest of the day off and more than likely tomorrow as well.

Stay warm everyone it's cold out there.

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like fun times!








You Rocky Mountain types stay warm and dry now, ya hear!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I turned on the television this morning about 6:30 and EVERY school district was closed, I decided to stay home. Of course, about 10 AM I get a call from a buddy at work and guess what? Everybody else made it in. Well, one of the VPs who also lives in Castle Rock did not come in. But nobody is going to give him crap.

So for an hour or two I felt bad. I am consulting there, so if I am not working, I am not billing, so I decided to stay home. Well, I felt better about Noon when the company closed officially, and then right after that, I-25 south of Lincoln Ave closed (Castle Rock is 12 miles south of Lincoln Ave and I-25). I would not have made it home had I waited to leave work after lunch.

We are socked in. Kids are out playing in the snow, but it is very cold and very windy. My Outbacker neighbor did go to work this morning but he came home at Noon. We have about a foot right now in Castle Rock, with much bigger drifts.

Randy


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> I work in Colorado Springs for a very large company that never closes. Needless to say I get to work on time, they send us out and 2 hours later called everyone back in, whiteout conditions cold blowing snow etc. It's unsafe to drive was the reason, my thinking was it's unsafe to be outside but we won't go there. Long story short I have the rest of the day off and more than likely tomorrow as well.
> 
> Stay warm everyone it's cold out there.
> 
> Bill.


Is that the same never-close company I used to work for there? Trying to remember the name - oh, yeah - US Army....

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Windy...rainy for us. Moved it's way to Denver and record snow fall. What will it look like when it hits Texas?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> What will it look like when it hits Texas?


Probably sunshine and 50 degrees!
















Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Only 50 Mark?
I heard at Ghosty's place it's going to be 83 with drifts to 4 feet!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Let me defend myself a little -- i really miss snow allot -- living in San Antonio was the Army's choice not mine --I wish we could get cooler weather -- i wish i didn't have to drive 12 hours to ski -- i wish i could fire up my fireplace without the neighbors calling the fire department becuase of smoke coming from my chimney ...

with that said though -- Yes Monday it was only 83 degrees -- and this week we are not suppose to be near 70 ... but we do have a cold front moving through that will drop it to the 60's next week ..

but i do miss snow -- just don't feel like Christmas without it .... and taking the kids Christmas presents outside to play with them in short pants and T-shirt feels funny too ..

but hey -- year round camping does rock though !!!

Merry Christmas ...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Just a funny story about the snow storm here.

I was out shoveling 4' drifts on the front walk, the driveway was totally clear







Down the street I see a nice Jeep Wrangler 4x4 with all the goodies for off roading, large tires, winch, hi-lift jack etc. stuck in a 3' drift. No one around I can see so I continue shoveling. Along comes a flat bed tow truck, duely rear wheels with no chains. Well I'll keep the story short but he gets stuck blocking the entire road trying to get the jeep off the side of the road. Well this tow driver must have had friends with a city plow driver or worker. I've lived here for the last 5 years and have never seen a city plow on our road. So up drives a huge plow truck with a bed full of sand. He proceeds to plow all around the left and right sides of the stuck tow truck, happy with his work he slowly drives up to the front of the tow truck. He gets out meets the driver of the tow truck and the driver of the jeep. They hook a chain up to the tow truck and guess what, the plow is stuck. Yup it's stuck good, who can you call to get a plow unstuck? I go down with my shovel and offer to help, they don't really want or need me or more attention so I return back home to watch the next 40 or so minutes unfold. They eventually get the plow out after using much of the sand in the dump, the plow then continues to get the tow truck out using the chains, the tow truck drives out of the neighborhood never looking back leaving the jeep stuck. Some shoveling of snow and more sand the jeep is free all is good or so I think.

As the jeep drives up the hill past our house the plow is following him actually plowing (I'm impressed) just as he gets in front of our house the plow hits a huge drift again and starts to get stuck, so for him to not get totally stuck he moved the blade to the right, yup 4' plow burm in front of my driveway









I laughed as he drove up the hill but wasn't laughing for the next hour moving all that snow.

Stay warm everyone.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PICTURES Man....Pictures!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!!
Glad to hear you are all safe and sound
We still haven't seen any white stuff here yet

Don


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow Bill, Thats a story... You all sure got hammered! 
You know its crazy I'm just an hour sw of you and we didnt get any snow at all here in Canon City.. Penrose and Florence got 6-8 inches , but nothin here..

My boss called this afternoon and said our lot has several 8 feet drifts in it. Dont bother coming in tomorrow either. I kinda figured that. He said by tuesday all should be good. My work is right around Mile-Hi stadium.

I see they finally got I-25 north of you re-opened. I'll bet its still a mess.
We have a chance of snow on Saturday and again X-Mas eve. I think winter has finally found us for a lil while!

Hope you get all dug out.. I know how hard of work it is, so be carefull, ok.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Pics


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW!
Talk about snow?? I think you got a little too much, there........don't let the roof cave in!! Seriously, to all of you in the bad snow area, please be careful and stay warm!! Thanks for the pics!
Darlene











Ghosty said:


> Let me defend myself a little -- i really miss snow allot -- living in San Antonio was the Army's choice not mine --I wish we could get cooler weather -- i wish i didn't have to drive 12 hours to ski -- i wish i could fire up my fireplace without the neighbors calling the fire department becuase of smoke coming from my chimney ...
> 
> with that said though -- Yes Monday it was only 83 degrees -- and this week we are not suppose to be near 70 ... but we do have a cold front moving through that will drop it to the 60's next week ..
> 
> ...


Ghosty,
I understand totally!! Even here, in S. GA, it's been in the upper 70s. I'm like, "Bah-hum-bug!" It doesn't feel like Christmas!! And my OB's still in the shop........it will be out tomorrow, or I'm getting my money back, as I still don't have a title since 8/30........or I could go North somewhere with the boys. Course, that would be fun........10 yrs. apart......told them, tonight, they sounded like two old ladies with PMS!!








Merry Christmas to all!!
Darlene


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

This is a cool slide show clearing snow from the airport in Denver.

Pics of Denver intl Airport


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

WOW i have never seen snow like that. Does it stay that way for a while?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I was out shoveling 4' drifts on the front walk, the driveway was totally clear Down the street I see a nice Jeep Wrangler 4x4 with all the goodies for off roading, large tires, winch, hi-lift jack etc. stuck in a 3' drift. No one around I can see so I continue shoveling. Along comes a flat bed tow truck, duely rear wheels with no chains. Well I'll keep the story short but he gets stuck blocking the entire road trying to get the jeep off the side of the road. Well this tow driver must have had friends with a city plow driver or worker. I've lived here for the last 5 years and have never seen a city plow on our road. So up drives a huge plow truck with a bed full of sand. He proceeds to plow all around the left and right sides of the stuck tow truck, happy with his work he slowly drives up to the front of the tow truck. He gets out meets the driver of the tow truck and the driver of the jeep. They hook a chain up to the tow truck and guess what, the plow is stuck. Yup it's stuck good, who can you call to get a plow unstuck? I go down with my shovel and offer to help, they don't really want or need me or more attention so I return back home to watch the next 40 or so minutes unfold. They eventually get the plow out after using much of the sand in the dump, the plow then continues to get the tow truck out using the chains, the tow truck drives out of the neighborhood never looking back leaving the jeep stuck. Some shoveling of snow and more sand the jeep is free all is good or so I think.
> 
> As the jeep drives up the hill past our house the plow is following him actually plowing (I'm impressed) just as he gets in front of our house the plow hits a huge drift again and starts to get stuck, so for him to not get totally stuck he moved the blade to the right, yup 4' plow burm in front of my driveway
> 
> ...


And you guys wonder why I live in Texas!









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill,
That's a great story! A comedy of errors if ever there was one!

Colorado~DirtBikers,
Love the pictures. Especially the one of your (beautiful) dog next to the patio table!









Around here, it looks like we are just going to have a lot of rain.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Some great pics. I love snow; unfortunately we are getting nothing but rain







. It will be my 1st "green" X-mas









Can you mail me some of that snow?

Thor


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

sleecjr said:


> WOW i have never seen snow like that. Does it stay that way for a while?


This one will because of the drifting and the colder temps we are having. Normally in Colorado its snow one day and 50 degree temps the next day, so the snow is all but gone the next day. However the sun is very intense because of the altitude. So the snow can actually melt when its very cold. But yea this will be around awhile.

Carey


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow that's crazy snow there Carey. Looks like a lot of work. Now excuse me for a while I have to go packk the TT up for a camping trip on Saturday









Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Those pictures from "Colorado~DirtBikers" are snow storms kids dream of. I've never experienced snow that deep (at a home) before.

Keep us posted on this one...I'm interested in knowing how long it takes to actually get a car back on the road after a storm like that.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Here are some pictures from Castle Rock, CO.

Blizzard 2006

Randy


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Amazing pics! Randy Thanks for posting those!
Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Here are some pictures from Castle Rock, CO.
> 
> Blizzard 2006
> 
> Randy


Thanks for the pictures. Sure makes our rain more depressing then it already is...


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Those are some awesome pictures. Looks like fun to play in but not live in. 
That stom missed us completely so we are bare and dry.

That sure is a white christmas









Kory


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW Thats some snow!

I would love to have a white Christmas, but that may be too much for me.

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Carey & Randy - thankx for the pix! We haven't seen _ANY _ snow yet up here in NH but, no doubt its coming....and when it gets here, it's gonna be just like that! Stay warm and dry! And, oh yeah - enjoy!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great pictures Randy
The only thing we saw so far was some snow flakes for a couple of minutes
Sounds like Denver is going to get hit with more
Be safe and take care out there

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I know it's a pain, but all that snow sure looks like fun to me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great pics.......looks real good from here. We are having a mild winter but I know what its like to clean that









Stay Warm

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Great photos. Makes me long for some of that white stuff. I actually like it

Before many of our neighbors got snowblowers, I used to have fun snowblowing the neighborhood.

'Course I was a little younger then.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I know it's a pain, but all that snow sure looks like fun to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I have to agree with Doug on this. I'd love to be outside digging snow tunnels in my front yard.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

According to the weather forcasters, here we go again. If it hits right The front range will get another 18-24 inches with winds approaching 50 mph. If we get a glancing blow, only 4-6 inches. 
Its not supposed to hit till after the noon hour tomorrow, so I will leave at my usual time of 4am and see what happens. I run hwy 115 from Florence, Co. to I-25 in Colorado Springs then to Denver. I'm hoping to make my two rounds tomorrow but if it looks like its gonna hit us full boar then I'll only do 1 trip. It defiantly sounds like I'll be spending Friday at home. Its not supposed to finish till Saturday.

Today I hauled one up to Denver, then went to Brush, Co. to pickup Flyash.. It was very cold out there on the plains, and they were still plowing snow alond the edges of I-76.. I seen a few drifts over 10 feet tall.. Seen a few abandoned overturned semi trailers and a good half dozen cars still laying on there roofs. I bet its another week before they clean everything up.

Last week on my time off, I took each of our dirt bikes and disassembled them and greased all the joints. Two of the bikes have the engines tore apart for reeds, pistons, cleaning ports, etc. One is getting a new clutch and all new seals. 
We have 5 dirt bikes and I generally spend several weeks each winter maintaining them so when we are up in the high country when the weather is good, we all get back without issue. About the worst thing is having a bike break down 40 miles from the rig at 13000 feet. You talk about ruin the day! 
So anyway bring it on! 
If we get any more snow there will be know where to put it at our plant in Denver. We'll have to have it hauled off.

One thing that I better do is go stack more wood at our back door so we stay cozy....

Maybe you Easterner's will get this one! I know your long overdooooo!








Carey


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's here again at least in Co Springs, heavy snow light wind for now but MUCH more on the way. Some reports are saying up to 20" by tomorrow for our area. Some are only saying 14" who cares, anything over one foot pretty much shuts down this town. Looks like Christmas might be canceled with my folks for the second weekend in a row









Keeping ya posted.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> It's here again at least in Co Springs, heavy snow light wind for now but MUCH more on the way. Some reports are saying up to 20" by tomorrow for our area. Some are only saying 14" who cares, anything over one foot pretty much shuts down this town. Looks like Christmas might be canceled with my folks for the second weekend in a row
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That's just a lot of snow.....on top of a lot of snow.

14" or 20". By that point, 6" up or down just doesn't matter.

Stay safe.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> By that point, 6" up or down just doesn't matter.












Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I finally made it home. I left Florence at 09:30 this morning. It was just misting a bit, so I said what the heck and went for the second trip. I got about 15 miles up 115 and the clouds hit the deck and it then snowed on me all the way to Denver. It was getting slick between Monument and Castle Rock.

I got to Denver at 11:45 and was unloaded and back southbound by 12:45. The roads thru Denver were just wet. But by the time I got to Castle Rock it was much slicker than before. I just put her in the left lane and ran about 45 mph to Springs. Seen lots of wreck between Greenland and Monument. Springs wasnt bad at the time, But by the time I made it to the Fremont County line it was again horrible. I finally made it to my my parking spot and said whew! I'm goin home!

We have a good 4-5 inches here in Canon, its really wet snow.. I think this time we are getting some!

Carey


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey are you all getting pounded again??
The pictures are beautiful...send more...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Hey are you all getting pounded again??
> The pictures are beautiful...send more...


Pretty Please....send more. They are great.


----------

